# LF: Java Fern & Java Moss



## GintongIsda (Apr 27, 2009)

Two and half months after setting up 100G tank. Goldies residents seems to be happy

- 2 commons
- 1 comet
- 2 fantails

We have few plants since the tank was set-up;
2 very nice Java Ferns
2 very, very nice anubias nana - they say these are slow growers but these plants show new leaves since we got them 2 months ago
few stems of moneywort that do not seem to thrive but still surviving and collecting brown algae

Tank is low tech - only has one 20W dura-lite but close to very bright East facing window. No substrate, just ornamental pebbles. Plants tied to small granite stones. Seems they like them stones as fine roots attached to them already.

lost fishes like I shared before, were 2 fantails, passed away very shortly after acquiring them in last week of May.

We had brown algae problem so we got 2 apple snails and a pleco on July 12 -- I know what they say about pleco and goldies, but we're keeping our fingers crossed for the best. The goldies seems to be happy -- pleck is big around 8 in and the goldies are just around 2in tip to tip so if pleco tries slurping them for their skin slime, they'd be practically swallowed. For two weeks now they look like pretty good companies.

Biorb inhabited by male betta with anubias (maynot be the nana version) seems to be doing well though no new leaf yet all this time. Cabomba that used to be there melted away.

Now since we're having good time with plants as well, I like to add more Java Ferns and I'd like to try Java moss. We got nice driftwood I'd like to have some Java moss attached.

Anyone selling Java Ferns, Java Moss and more anubias nana. I'd like 3 to 4 bunches each of them. Feedback if any for sale close to Oshawa area.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Message sent


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Your goldfish may be eating your plants too, but the tougher ones, like anubias, are surviving.


----------

